# Adria, or coach builts in general - roof.



## Grunhilda (Jul 9, 2007)

Can anyone tell me if their coach built has a shallow dip in the roof behind the cab section where water collects, and floods down the sides when you move off? Please tell me it's not just mine! I noticed how much actually collects up there when I went up to clean the roof.


----------



## bravocharlie (Jul 15, 2006)

Yes, My Knaus Sun TI has this problem. Its a really bad design fault. There is a raised edge about 5cm high which runs along each side of the roof and the whole roof slopes slightly towards the front where it meets the raised part over the cab. A large amount of water collects there and algae grows in the crevices and under the solar panel where I can't reach to clean it.

No water is gathering at present as we had a bad accident last week and the nearside front wheel has colapsed. As a result, the vehicle is sitting with a severe list to port so the water is now draining off nicely. 

I knew if I looked hard enough I could find something positive about all this! :roll:


----------



## bikemad99 (Aug 17, 2006)

As a salesman would say "They all do that, Sir" Mine runs down the nearside,with a puddle just above,when it is level.

Reg.


----------



## bikemad99 (Aug 17, 2006)

Just read last post, so an easy cure is to remove the nearside front wheel.

Reg,.


----------



## Grunhilda (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks folks, feel better now.


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

There are quite a few vans parked near mine in storage that are chocked up on one side - wonder if that's to avoid the problem you have, as the storage is level hard standing, so the chocked vans lean to one side.


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

I have just looked out of the bedroom window at our van (same as yours) there is a very slight dip, then a piece about 4ins wide which is part of a join. If you cant see the top of your van and want to know, I will try & photo to show you what it is. I think also it depends how you are parked. In our case the water drains backwards and off. When we had the swift, we had to park the other way round and the water pooled and then poured off when we drove awy


----------



## Grunhilda (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks Pollydoodle, don't worry though, we are off tomorrow morning for 4 weeks in France. I think we will try reversing in when we return, and see if it improves matters.


----------

